# dx code - CLAVICLE PAIN



## Kimberley (Aug 20, 2008)

What would be the appopriate dx code for CLAVICLE PAIN?


----------



## dmaec (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd use shoulder region pain 719.41
The shoulder complex is made up of three bones, which are connected by muscles, ligaments, and tendons. The large bone in the upper arm is called the humerus. The shoulder blade is called the scapula and the collarbone is called the clavicle. 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with Donna.  719.41 would be the correct dx.


----------



## Chanda (Aug 20, 2008)

I also agree with the rest.

Chanda, CPC


----------

